
Responsive Image Breakpoints Generator, a New Open Source Tool - nadavs
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/01/responsive-image-breakpoints-generation/
======
nadavs
The article covers the challenges of selecting the optimal number of images
for your responsive website and introduces the free Responsive Image
Breakpoints Generator web tool.

